# Hornady!



## cappy (Jan 11, 2010)

So i've seen some hype on the net about these new rounds made by hornady they are suppose to be personal protection rounds that go through layers such as puffy coats or layers of clothing etc. and they are suppose to be more penatrating for such the purpose..? I was curious to know if anyone has had a chance to get ahold of some and have any idea if they are as good as the company makes them out to be!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Going out on a limb here.... I would guess that many types and brands of ammo will go through "layers such as puffy coats or layers of clothing etc.". 

Penetration is great up to a certain point, then you want expansion. If it just penetrates, it only makes a small hole and doesn't tear and diplace flesh properly.:smt033 Hornady makes great ammo but so do other companys such as Federal and Win. I think I have a box of Critical Defense in my truck come to think of it. They make good reloading equipment too FWIW.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

The venerable Steve Camp did some tests on Hornady's Critical Defense ammo and posted his results on a few forums a while back. In a nutshell his comments were that it appears to work as described. I've been using it in my carry pistols for a while now mainly due to Mr. Camp's review.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used it but Hornady makes some pretty good stuff. If they say it'll do it I'll tend to believe them. I have not seen it when out buying ammo so have not had a chance to mess with it yet.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We need to find a pig farmer to perform ammo tests for us. Anything short of killing something with ammo falls short of answering the question we all want answered.

tumbleweed


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked up a box of hornady critical defense .38 spcl +p. I want to get some of this ammo for my .32 magnum. I doubt they even make it for .32 magnum.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

TOF said:


> We need to find a pig farmer to perform ammo tests for us. Anything short of killing something with ammo falls short of answering the question we all want answered.
> 
> tumbleweed


Amen!! It would make butchering a mess though depending on where you placed the shot.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> Going out on a limb here.... I would guess that many types and brands of ammo will go through "layers such as puffy coats or layers of clothing etc.".


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

TOF said:


> We need to find a pig farmer to perform ammo tests for us. Anything short of killing something with ammo falls short of answering the question we all want answered.
> 
> tumbleweed





dosborn said:


> Amen!! It would make butchering a mess though depending on where you placed the shot.


Ok, but who's gonna dress the pig up in a Columbia Jacket and sweater for the test?


----------



## cappy (Jan 11, 2010)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> I picked up a box of hornady critical defense .38 spcl +p. I want to get some of this ammo for my .32 magnum. I doubt they even make it for .32 magnum.


well supposedly the critical defense rounds are suppose to keep going through all these layers without the hollow point being clogged i guess that was my question and as for hornady making round for the .32 not yet only in 9mm,.38,.357 and .40 i believe

i might have a farmer to let me test this out if so i will let you know how it went lol


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Hornady is #1*

I absolutely LOVE hornady ammo. I don't have any left for my 9mm, but Hornady is the only thing I shoot out of my slug gun...Their ammo turns my 20G shotgun into an accurate rifle @ 200 yards (open sights)....Absolutely amazing.:numbchuck:

And I do love their personal defense lineup for pistols. The Expansion and accuracy is among the best on the market. Do let me know if you get to run the "pig test" :anim_lol:


----------



## cappy (Jan 11, 2010)

*another ?*

hey when i go to this web site to order a box of hornady critcal deffense ammo for my 9mm how do i know if its lugger or not do not want to pay for a box of ammo for nothing! the website dosent contain that kind of infomation


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

You can check out the test results here:
http://www.goldenloki.com/ammo/gel/tests.htm
No jackets or hats on the ballistic gel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

falchunt said:


> ...Hornady is the only thing I shoot out of my slug gun...*Their ammo turns my 20G shotgun into an accurate rifle @ 200 yards* (open sights)...[emphasis added]


I don't mean to be difficult, but my momma always taught me that an accurate rifle will hold a little over two inches, for a five-shot group at 200 yards.
Now then, your 20ga shotgun will do that?
:smt107


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Ok, but who's gonna dress the pig up in a Columbia Jacket and sweater for the test?


I did my part by thinking of it zhur, it's your job to prepare them. We need to share the load. Perhaps Steve will hold them for you. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't mean to be difficult, but my momma always taught me that an accurate rifle will hold a little over two inches, for a five-shot group at 200 yards.
> Now then, your 20ga shotgun will do that?
> :smt107


You would be surprised Steve. I have shot that gun three times as much as any other. The practice really does pay off. I might group around 3-4 inches but either way, it is miraculous for a shotgun at that kind of distance.
:smt1099


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Plea to hornady*

Hornady, I beg you to produce critical defense .32 magnum ammunition. .32 magnums rule, hornady. Lots of guns have been chambered in this round, but the one I'm concerned about is my S&W 432PD. It needs you to produce .32 magnum critical defense so it can get it's empty, alluring black holes stuffed full.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

falchunt said:


> You would be surprised Steve. I have shot that gun three times as much as any other. The practice really does pay off. I might group around 3-4 inches but either way, it is miraculous for a shotgun at that kind of distance.
> :smt1099


Three or four inches seems more likely than two, but still pretty miraculous for a smooth-bore gun firing factory-loaded slugs at 200 yards.
Are those slugs saboted, or "naked"?
Does your gun's barrel mike-out as undersize?
How do you explain this accuracy? It can't be merely practice and skill on your part, because the greatest impediments to shotgun-slug accuracy are inherent in both gun and slug, and have little to do with the shooter.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Three or four inches seems more likely than two, but still pretty miraculous for a smooth-bore gun firing factory-loaded slugs at 200 yards.
> Are those slugs saboted, or "naked"?
> Does your gun's barrel mike-out as undersize?
> How do you explain this accuracy? It can't be merely practice and skill on your part, because the greatest impediments to shotgun-slug accuracy are inherent in both gun and slug, and have little to do with the shooter.


For one, i do have a nice rifled barrel, which makes a big, big difference. But honestly I have fired probably over 20 different slugs out of this gun (Mossberg 500). For a few years I shot Brenneke's, Buckhammers (Remington) and Lightfields. They all just seemed to be about the same in terms of accuracty. Then I bought a box of the Hornady SST's. The projection of this slug is more of a flat line (like a rifle) than the rise-and-fall that is typical of a slug. I immediately saw my accuracy improve drastically from 75 yards. I went from 4-5 inch groups @75 yards to 1-2 inches. So I started stretching it out further to see how far I could be accurate. I was amazed, as anyone probably would be.:smt023

The barrel I am using is the Mossberg rifled deer slug barrel that came with the slug/shot combo. I bought the "gold edition" 500 combo back in 2000 or maybe 2001.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Here is Hornady's avertisement for the round that I use for my slug gun:

http://www.hornady.com/store/Slugs/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah-_a rifled barrel_. And saboted, ogival bullets. That explains it. Mystery solved.
Thank you.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

You're welcome Steve


----------

